# Electric Bills



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

So how expensive are your guys' electric bills, I live in Southern California and mine was $384.31 this this month... I've already taken down two tanks......


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

about 150$ per. In ontario canada


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

$138 here, but I've been very carefull to turn things off when I'm not using them, haven't run the A/C much, and since I haven't had any plants in my main tank the lights have been off most of the time.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

This sucks..... I never turn on the AC too. But I do have around 8 people living in the house, so maybe that's why...


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

When I get a chance to host a meeting, you'll all understand why I'm not worried about my electric bill. 

~$300 per year. :twisted:


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Maybe company benefits or maybe solar power, but with Mike you never know LOL!  so how's that lfs spree in Japan? Any pictures?


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Hovering near the $600 mark right now. Took half the tanks down to see if it would help. Apparently, the more you consume, the higher the price rate.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> When I get a chance to host a meeting, you'll all understand why I'm not worried about my electric bill.
> 
> ~$300 per year.


 Mike, after you post your secret for the rest of us to know; can you use your bonus airmiles and come visit Schenectady, NY and show me how it is done?

Do you like coffee?


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Turtlehead, this may not be a solution; but what would happen to your aquariums if you put them in front of windows? I was told that natural sunlight is 20,000 times brighter than any aquatic light. 
Is that true? Would that help you? 

If so, you could have your bright lights on for a shorter period of time for only when you are home to admire your plants or have lower wattage lights on for longer. 

Tell me if any of this is helpful.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Well, it would be easy if I had all nanos, no sofas, and extra time on my hands to fert like mad. But I do not want algae houses. On my 40g, I am only having a 2hr midday burst T5 tubes. On my 10g I only have 28watts. not heaters on both, press co2 on one and diy co2 on the other. The only thing that's left are the 2213 and 2217 Eheims.... So I don't understand...


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

My electric bill averages about $150/month. A little more in summer(AC) and a little less in winter(gas heat).


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Yes, it is Solar Power.










I really need to update this picture, as I've replaced the 100Amp service with a 200Amp service...and there's no rust anymore


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Very nice!! I was going to say you had a secret chamber where you store rats on wheels. hehe. Or you pedal a bike hooked up to a generator.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Mike,

I seem to remember a simmilar thread about this time last year and you had the same pic's then. I realy need to buy my own house so I can do that...and build my dream tank into the wall.

dale


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't feel so bad now as my bills average from $55 to $65 with a spike in December up to $95 (I have a lot of xmas lights). I'm thankful I have a gas furnace & a woodburning stove for extra heat.

Is solar power efficient enough for someplace as rainy as northwestern Oregon? I could just see the panels being covered by moss like so many of the roofs around here instead of generating electricity.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I also wonder about solar panels in areas that get a lot of lightning -- like my area. Is there a threat of the panels attracting lightning?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

They've got versions that are optimized for indirect sun areas (coastal, etc) but I don't know just how efficient they are...since I am pretty safe on that.

Same for lightning...I don't know.

The best thing to do is check around in your area for a contractor that specializes in Solar Power.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Holy cow, now I don't feel so bad after seeing what some of you are paying....
Ours runs about $130/month (13 tanks running) and that's including an annoying $20/mo service charge.

Out of curiosity, how much consumption do you all have? Here we average about 1300 kWh/month.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

I run about $130 a month for my shop/3 bedroom appartment plus the house under construction.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Typical usage is around 1600KWh/month ($130) with a 5000KWh/month spike last January.


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

Last month was $243 with 2600 kwh? Not sure how that compares, I do know that I've got two fridges running (one's referred to as the "beverator"  ), a small freezer, just the two tanks, and a heat pump for heating/cooling. Plus a buncha power tools in the shop, although they're not in continous use. House is about 1800 sq ft.

Hot water is on gas, but that will change although we want to sort of reverse and go from electric to gas for cooking, so it may even out.


----------

